# safe to smoke at low temp?



## smokerjim (May 13, 2014)

good morning everyone,Just a quick question,I soaked some bbb and bone in pork loin in pop's brine for 12 days, also soaked a rack of pork sheet rib's for 3 days,today i'm using my amnps for the first time,it seems to be working great so far,my question is is it safe to smoke the loin with the bone and ribs at 100 degrees for long periods,i''m not sure why i just thought about this but with those pieces with the bone still in does the brine make it safe to smoke at low temps.not sure if the bone will absorb the brine or does just being in the brine make it safe or does bone in things need to reach a certain temp. in a certain time.hope i asked this question clearly. thanks jim


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2014)

Jim, morning......  As long as the brine had cure in it.....

As a side note, when cold smoking, I prefer a temp. around 70 ish....   some fats melt at 100 deg......   You can smoke, with the heat off, in the smoker....  Make sure when you bag the meat for the refer or freezer, you make it RAW... NEEDS COOKING.....


----------



## smokerjim (May 13, 2014)

ok thanks, there was cure in the brine so i should be good,i'm going to shut power off and just use smoke,my mes low set is 100 but i just noticed it climbed to 125-130,must be amnps putting off heat. thanks again.


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2014)

Open the exhaust and pull the chip loader out and pull the chip tray out to get more air flow and cooler temps.....   If that don't work, some folks use plastic bottles with water frozen in it to help cool the air......  or if all else fails, start cold smoking about 10 PM at let it go all night....
You can try freezing zip bags too.....   my thoughts on ice....  it needs to be in some sealed container or it adds moisture to the smoke....  that's not good when cold smoking....    


Dave


----------



## smokerjim (May 13, 2014)

I'll try removing the tube and tray and see if that helps,i did move it to shade it's still running about 110-113, if that doesn't help i'll have to try the ice trick and next time i'll smoke at night, just wanted to be around for first try with amnps to make sure it worked in my smoker, other than the temp. problem it's working great. thanks again


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2014)

It will still be good.....  maybe even great....   Now you know about the learning curve to one part of smoking....


----------



## smokerjim (May 13, 2014)

i did pull tube and tray, that did drop temp. more. thanks again you did teach me some tricks today.wish i was able to post pictures, the stuff does look really good.I'll let it smoke 3-4 more hours when ever the pellets burn out.then into fridge and i'll slice tomorrow and freeze loin and bbb. I'll heat ribs in oven and have those for supper. thanks again and have a great night.


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2014)

You have a great evening also...    and a great morning slicing and doing a fry test....   don't eat it all in one sitting....   Dave


----------



## smokerjim (May 15, 2014)

hey dave, just an update,had the ribs last night, they tasted more like ham on a stick than bacon on a stick,but still they were very good even though i was expecting more of a bacon taste.bbb taste like in between ham and bacon,didn't try the loin yet.but i'm sure it will be good. thanks again for your help.


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2014)

I'm just guessing here BUT......  I think the "type" of fat in the belly contributes to it's flavor.....


----------



## smokerjim (May 16, 2014)

your guess is better than mine,i'm new at this whole bacon thing,i am going to have to try doing belly shortly,I did fry some more bbb up,let it fry longer than i usually do and that seemed to help to get more of the bacon taste"could be in my head also"maybe next time i smoke ribs,i'll heat them in oven like i did then maybe try frying them for abit,see if that changes the flavor,do you think it would make a difference of the type of brine"wet or dry"i did read some of the older post and seems they are pretty close in flavor it's just the moisture content that seems to change.if anyone has any opinion on this please feel free to jump in.


----------

